# Digital Printer for Vinyl???



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,
I have been making custom screen printed shirts and vinyl shirts for a while now. But just recently heard of a Digital Printer for Vinyl. 
What are the pros and cons of this printer. Its not a DTG but is printed and then pressed in by the heat press from what I understand. 
There is a lady in a near by town that uses one and said she loves it but didn't really want to give me any information on insights.

Has anyone had any experience with one??
I am having a heard time because I have people wanting one or 2 shirts but with mulitiple colors something that really can't be vinyl. 

Any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks Again!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Check the Roland web site. They have digital printer cutters from 24" to 50"+ in size.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

check out the prismjet or mutoh value jet.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

I currently have a Epson 1430, but have no idea about heat pressed. 
You mentioned a plotter, does it cut and print?


----------



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

When doing the heat transfers do I have to cut around every image so I dont have background?? And does it print white ink?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Unless you move up to the higher end equipment the print and cut functions are separate steps. Frequently on two different machines. That doesn't mean it doesn't work but it can be a trial and error process.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The Roland has a 20" printer that will cut around and do white. I do not recommend them though, unless you are diligent on maintenance. I recommend starting with their 30in machine that also has a white option.


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't have experience with vinyl printers but if production speed is an important factor in your decision, I suggest that you consider a separate cutter and printer rather than an all in one like the Roland. I've seen a number of videos on YouTube that demonstrate a significant performance advantage with the separate units - here is a link to one of those videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt7swhHRDkM

Additionally, you might want to consider that when combining more than one function in a piece of equipment, if something breaks down, both your cutting and printing capabilities will be down until repaired but with separate machines, you would only lose one capability while waiting for repairs (unless the unlikely event that both machines fail at the same time).

If production speed isn't your number one concern, I know the Roland all in one has a very good reputation and it should make production easier but slower.

Eric


----------



## luckypw (Nov 5, 2015)

As far as quality.....Colorprint has great material. I have used our Roland Eco-Sol printer and our HP Latex printer with this material. The ink seems to last on both. We did a test shirt and probably have 15 washes on it with no loss of quality. Of course these printers are pricey.......$20k to 30K......although I am sure that smaller less expensive versions exist.


----------

